# Stainless wire clip



## LL Woodworks (Jan 13, 2012)

I saw where ldb2000, wiset1 and a few others, made some custom clips using 1/16 or 3/32" stainless rod.  Has there been a tutorial published on how this is done?  If not can anyone lend any tips or advise?


----------



## bensoelberg (Jan 13, 2012)

I'd love to see that also.


----------



## soligen (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes, it is the last section in the Bulb Filler tutorial that is on the front page


----------



## BSea (Jan 13, 2012)

Here's one method.  You have to go to the bottom of the tutorial to see how he does it.  The tutorial is more about making the pen than the clip.  But the clip is there too.

http://content.penturners.org/library/pens/bulbfiller.pdf


EDIT:  You barely beat me to it soligen.  But then it is your tutorial.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks Dennis & Bob, great article, exactly what I was looking for.


----------

